# A Ray of Sunshine In My Life



## Mark_f (Sep 19, 2017)

I still have to deal with all my health problems, but there is someone who has been there with me through everything for a long time and today I ASKED MY GIRLFRIEND TO MARRY ME AND SHE SAID YES !!!!!!






No ..... I didn't rob the cradle. (She is 59). We will get married in about a year. (Lots to plan).


----------



## Moderatemixed (Sep 19, 2017)

Congratulations!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 19, 2017)

wowser. 
Congrats, here I was worried about you.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 19, 2017)

Congratulations Mark. That's a keeper for sure.

 "Bill"


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 19, 2017)

woodchucker said:


> wowser.
> Congrats, here I was worried about you.


----------



## brav65 (Sep 19, 2017)

That's great Mark so happy for you!


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Mark_f (Sep 19, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> Congratulations Mark. That's a keeper for sure.
> 
> "Bill"


She sure is. She makes sure I get time to work in my shop and if I need a tool or a machine, she tells me to go buy it. I wish I could afford to buy everything she tells me to get. I took her to harbor freight with me to get a few drill bits and she keeps throwing tools in my cart and says "you need this". It cost me over a hundred dollars to get out of there.( She doesn't know a screwdriver from a hammer).


----------



## mikey (Sep 20, 2017)

Congratulations, Mark! She is beautiful, and you two make a really lovely couple. My best wishes for a life full of joy and happiness!!


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 20, 2017)

Good for you brother, companions keep us balanced.


----------



## kvt (Sep 20, 2017)

Congrats,  It is nice to have someone.


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 20, 2017)

You are the luckiest man in the world. I wish you and your lady all the happiness and many years.
Nelson


----------



## chips&more (Sep 20, 2017)

Sildenafil works the same as Viagra and is a lot cheaper!


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 20, 2017)

Very nice indeed. You're a lucky man. Cheers, Mike


----------



## jtrain (Sep 20, 2017)

You both are a ray of sunshine to each other.  Congratulations


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 20, 2017)

Congratulations Mark !
I know ho wnice it is to hae someone like that. It helps a lot. I wish you two all the best.


----------



## mcostello (Sep 20, 2017)

Does  Harbor Freight sell Sildenafil?


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 20, 2017)

You know I believe  all guys have their brain in the wrong head. At our age that is almost the last thing I think about. It is nice to just have the companionship. Life is good, who needs drugs? If you really knew Mark you might understand.


----------



## Reeltor (Sep 20, 2017)

Congratulations Mark, I hope you have many happy years together


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 20, 2017)

We've never met and probably never will but I was so happy to read your announcement.
She's a beautiful lady, inside and out,  I hope you both find happiness forever.


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 20, 2017)

chips&more said:


> Sildenafil works the same as Viagra and is a lot cheaper!


Yes, ........ My urologist gave me a prescription for it a while back and smiled and said " just in case you get lucky " ..


----------



## core-oil (Sep 20, 2017)

Mark,

It is lovely to read a good fortune item of news,  your lady is lovely, & by all accounts kind,  You will your body to heal,   Your girlfriend with her love for you will be a blessing, Any girl who goes around toolstores, and helps to make purchases is a real keeper   Congratulations & love to you both


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 20, 2017)

NEL957 said:


> You know I believe  all guys have their brain in the wrong head. At our age that is almost the last thing I think about. It is nice to just have the companionship. Life is good, who needs drugs? If you really knew Mark you might understand.


You are correct my friend. We are almost at a point where companionship is at the top of the list ........ but not quite maybe


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 20, 2017)

The best part is, when I go out to the shop and make a mess of chips, she goes out and cleans it all up for me. I'm spoiled now.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 20, 2017)

mark_f said:


> The best part is, when I go out to the shop and make a mess of chips, she goes out and cleans it all up for me. I'm spoiled now.



Does that wonderful lady have a sister?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 20, 2017)

Congratulations Mark!
she is just beautiful, and she obviously make you very happy.
I'm very happy that you have each other.
the body heals when the heart is lifted.
i wish the very best for the both of you!


----------



## David S (Sep 21, 2017)

How about Harbor Freight?  

David


----------



## core-oil (Sep 21, 2017)

Sure do Mark, forget flashy hotels, Take the little lady around a big engineering plant   Guess with my crazy ideas that is why Mrs Core Oil feels like burning down my Man Cave ,  (Second thoughts for peace of mind -Back to flash restaurants & hotels! My wife would concur


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm done worrying about you Mark. You appear to be in very capable hands. My best wishes for the fiance and fiancee (no, I can't figure out how to put the 'doogle' over the first 'e').


----------



## ericc (Sep 21, 2017)

Great news, Mark.  Congratulations!


----------



## silverhawk (Sep 22, 2017)

mark_f said:


> She sure is. She makes sure I get time to work in my shop and if I need a tool or a machine, she tells me to go buy it. I wish I could afford to buy everything she tells me to get. I took her to harbor freight with me to get a few drill bits and she keeps throwing tools in my cart and says "you need this". It cost me over a hundred dollars to get out of there.( She doesn't know a screwdriver from a hammer).


When you find a companion that,  even if they don't know the details of what you like to do but still encourage you, you hang on to them and encourage them to do their hobbies,  too, maintaining your identities. That is a relationship founded on stable ground.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations and happiness to you both.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 23, 2017)

Congratulations to both of you! Life is too short and intense to endure it alone.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh Mark I'm overjoyed for you ,,, she's gorgeous,,,, lucky you my friend. Haven't been on for a couple days went to the surgeon wasted trip... I thought he was gonna take the stimulator out but he ment in an operating room so there gonna call Monday . The agony from being up and out on Thursday is just now letting up. 2:00 in the morning I'm fartin around on the fire tablet. 
 I hope and pray you both grow much older together as one . Mines been 42 years mostly hell for her with all my problems 4years after we married. But we're graying together and falling apart . God bless you both , live love & laugh


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 23, 2017)

Congratulations, Everyone needs a solemate, glad you've found yours.


----------



## Randall Marx (Sep 26, 2017)

I just saw this thread, Mark. Congratulations to you both! I'm very happy for you two!


----------

